# Good Friend



## Sundance204

Salutations,

I am looking for the latin translation for "good friend", as in best friend or man's best friend. 

My dog (he) just passed and would like to use the latin phrase of "good friend" as a sort of epitaph. I can't think of a better way to describe and honour the most loyal pal I've had.

Thanks for your time and I would be happy to clarify any concerns. 

Regards,

Tristan


----------



## Sundance204

I might add that I did not trust the online 'bot' translators. I would prefer a human translator whom can discern context. Thanks again.


----------



## djmc

There is nothing wrong with amicus bonus which is the obvious translation.


----------



## dubitans

djmc said:


> There is nothing wrong with amicus bonus which is the obvious translation.


No, it's not the obvious translation for an epitaph.

_IN MEMORIAM AMICI BONI_
or
_HIC IACET AMICVS BONVS_
or
_​AMICO BONO_

Wait, why not _best friend_?

_IN MEMORIAM AMICI OPTIMI_
or
_HIC IACET AMICVS OPTIMVS_
or
_AMICO OPTIMO_


----------



## ablativ

What about:

_in memoriam amicissimi mei  ?
_
It was Sundance's best friend, after all. And he (the dog) was his (Sundance's) best friend - not anybody's.

(amicissimus = best friend)

​My sympathy for the loss of your dog!


----------



## dubitans

This is perfect. I didn't think of this form.


----------



## Sundance204

Would it be possible to say "our best friend".  I shared the dog with my brother.  Thanks for the help and condolences.  



ablativ said:


> What about:
> 
> _in memoriam amicissimi mei  ?
> _
> It was Sundance's best friend, after all. And he (the dog) was his (Sundance's) best friend - not anybody's.
> 
> (amicissimus = best friend)
> 
> ​My sympathy for the loss of your dog!


----------



## Schimmelreiter

_in memoriam amicissimi nostri_


----------



## fdb

If you want a real Roman-style epitaph you could go for:
D M S
AMICISSIMI


----------

